# Most popular dogs



## RubyBlue (Apr 14, 2007)

:lol: hi guys 
My mum is thinking of getting into dog breeding so im doing some research on animal lovers favrite types of dogs so if you could tell me all your favs i would really appreciate it


----------



## cris (Apr 14, 2007)

For pure breds rotties and staffies, but when/if i get my own dog it would definately be a mongrel.


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 14, 2007)

If she wants a dog breed that will sell quickly and easily, as well as being easier for her to manage, get into the small stuff.

Small, fluffy, cute eyes, little noses. Bichon, Maltese types.

Even the petshops are selling _crossbreeds_ of the above for in excess of $600. They are walking out the doors like hotcakes. People fall in lust with their cuteness. They are small and good for people that don't have a lot of time for walking or a large space to keep them in. Good in rental homes. Very popular with young women as they can be carried around and fussed over.

Personally, I can't stand them.

<insert :ipuke: smiley here>


----------



## Aslan (Apr 14, 2007)

Great Danes...

need a lot of room to breed them but are the most amazing looking dogs with the most fantastic personality...


----------



## cris (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah the small ones would be the best ones for making money, much cheaper to maintain and you could keep them in much smaller cages, you could probably even keep them in a larger verson of those lab style rodent tubs.


----------



## swampie (Apr 14, 2007)

Bull Terriers, they are real people dogs with heaps of personality and great with kids. My oldest boy is 12 this year and he still acts like a little puppy, he thinks he's a lap dog. They sell for an average of $1500 with papers and they sell fast. You can also get miniture bullies, they are about the size of a staffie.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 14, 2007)

Boxers, Staffies (British and American), Pugs, Bull Mastiffs, Bull Terriers.


they would have to be all my favorites!

heres a pic or 2 i took th other night of my beautiful Boxer and my brothers staffies!


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 14, 2007)

Here are just a few links of a few dogs that need homes after irresponsible owners don't look after their pets and allow backyard breeding to occur.
*Animals are not money making machines.*
There are so many animals that are put down every day because people think it's a great idea to make a buck or two without actually caring for the well being of their pets and their offspring.
http://home.iprimus.com.au/meganmm/
www.pawsnhooves.net
http://www.fosterdogs.org/
www.petrescue.com.au
http://www.hunteranimalrescue.com.au/
http://www.pugrescuesydney.com.au/adopt.htm
http://www.staffyrescue.org.au/
http://www.doggierescue.com
http://www.rspca.org.au
www.karensk9rescue.com.au
http://www.nar.org.au
http://www.australiancattledogrescue.com/
http://www.happypaws.com.au/
http://www.animalrights.org.au/
www.paws.com.au
www.dabs.org.au
http://www.pawsandclaws.org.au/
http://www.companionsforlife.com.au
www.animalwelfareleague.com.au


----------



## krissy78 (Apr 14, 2007)

German Shepherds are my fave and for small dogs Miniature Fox Terriers I have 2 and they are so cute and have huge personalities.


----------



## falconboy (Apr 14, 2007)

Well said Tatelina.

Good to see DABS is on the list. 


.


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 14, 2007)

we just bought a 7 week old pure bred foxy the other day  he only cost me $100


----------



## Earthling (Apr 14, 2007)

cris said:


> Yeah the small ones would be the best ones for making money, much cheaper to maintain and you could keep them in much smaller cages, you could probably even keep them in a larger verson of those lab style rodent tubs.


 
Yeah I havent seen those cris...how much do they go for those larger versions of the rat tubs...?
Would they hold 2 or 3 female Malteses?
I would imagine one good maltese male could be just moved from cage to cage as they come on heat yeah.....coooooorrr....


of couse though what you cant sell is goanna food.......:lol:


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 14, 2007)

we have a toy maltese, and a toy pommeranian. they are great tiny dogs.


----------



## Fester (Apr 14, 2007)

Here's my buddy! I had two Golden Retrievers when I lived on my own, absolute top dogs. They eventually passed away at the ripe old age of 16 and 16 and a half. When I got together with my now wife she only wanted a small house dog. I didn't paticularly want a little "yappy" dog. Anyway my daughter picked out a Maltese/Lhasa Apso cross, wouldn't be without her now. She's my mate! (I talk to her more than I talk to the wife, and she doesn't answer back!!).


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Apr 14, 2007)

golden retrievers, labs, border collies are great


----------



## spencer (Apr 14, 2007)

personal opinion is bullmastiffs they are the uglyest cutest dogs ever!!!! but maltese would probably turn over faster


----------



## Glimmerman (Apr 14, 2007)

Isn't it a strange world! 

People get bagged the crap out of for crossing different sp snakes and usually sell for very little $$ as x's, but people will pay $800 for a Labrador x Poodle (LabraDoodle) 

Go figure :?


----------



## Nappy (Apr 14, 2007)

Boxers and Labs are great.

I couldn't choose so I got a Boxer X Lab. I like to call him a Boxador!  

I love mongrels, but not much good if your gonna breed  Pure Labs go for around $800+ this guy cost me $200.

Here's Jester.


----------



## ALLANA (Apr 14, 2007)

If you want a dog for breeding reasons than firstly stay away from breeding cross breed dogs unless you have good knowledge of breeding. People don't realise when they just through any old dog together the problems they are causing not for themselves but the poor pups to come. As for little dogs well I guess it's up to the individual but they have a lot of problem welping and holding larger litters so if it's money your after than I would suggest breeding dogs isn't the best idea. When you buy a certain type of dog to breed you need to consider a few things as well as what type of breed for instance any major health issues with the breed, can they breed and welp naturally, worst case senario your female might not fall pregnant or worse still could fall pregnant have troubles near time for birth and you could loose her and your pups and also get a very nice vet bill. I've been breeding dogs for a while now (aussie bulldogs) and if you intend to breed then don't do it for the money but the love of the dogs. Shore you'll have times when you make good money and everything goes to plan, but more times than not it won't. A simple cesarian could cost you up to $2000 so add them costs plus needles and worming for all the pups, food, the inital cost to obtain your dogs to breed and any health issues that may arize (and beleive me they will). Once you've added up all them cost then work it out from there if it's even worth doing and if you think it is then more than looking at what dogs people like to see what's worth breeding, look at a dog that is suitable for you as a pet and dosn't have difficulty breeding.


----------



## tempest (Apr 14, 2007)

Bullmastiffs all the way!!!! They are the most beautiful dog in the world but you have to like big dogs.

If she is looking at breeding and making money (which I can't say agree with, but hey, it's all about the love with me) I would say Labradoodles. They are popular with people who have asthma or are allergic to other dogs and they command big prices for some of the "rarer" colours. My friend just bought one and I saw the price list for them, they start at around $1,000 and for the blue and other more uncommon colours you are looking at close to $2,000 a dog. It's insane imo. 

Again, breeding isn't something you do for money, it's something you do for the love of the animals!


----------



## nuthn2do (Apr 14, 2007)

I'll go both ends of the size and intelligence scale, Boxer and Jack Russell


----------



## shelby (Apr 14, 2007)

is your mum aware that now it only legal in most kennel clubs to have one litter a year / season?? a friend breeds jacks and foxies, he and i were talking about it, the rulling came in to stop puppy farms,


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 14, 2007)

BACKYARD BREEDING IS BAD BAD BAD in my opinion.



Glimmerman said:


> Isn't it a strange world!
> 
> People get bagged the crap out of for crossing different sp snakes and usually sell for very little $$ as x's, but people will pay $800 for a Labrador x Poodle (LabraDoodle)


----------



## krissy78 (Apr 14, 2007)

Glimmerman said:


> Isn't it a strange world!
> 
> People get bagged the crap out of for crossing different sp snakes and usually sell for very little $$ as x's, but people will pay $800 for a Labrador x Poodle (LabraDoodle)
> 
> Go figure :?


 
Who would benefit from the cross breeding of snakes... The reason behind crossing dogs like the labrador's Shih Tzu's and cavalier king charles spaniels with a poodle is because poodle's are great for people that have allergies as poodles do not affect allergy sufferers in the same way a pure dog would. Hence the labradoodle the benefits of a big dog without the allergy which is also the reason for the big money in buying one...


----------



## stringbean (Apr 14, 2007)

Cavalier King Charles
they are the best small dogs and anyone can keep them. from a large property to a caravan.
they just fit in everywhere. 
they are also very smart and energetic, but being a small dog it dosnt take much to wear them out.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Apr 14, 2007)

Yea we have 2 big golden retievers at home in NSW - but the boy hasn't grown a brain yet. He still hasn't figured out that for me to throw the ball again he has to give it back. He just stands there waiting for you to throw it again. lol dopey. Here he is


----------



## sc1010 (Apr 14, 2007)

[Cavalier King Charles
they are the best small dogs and anyone can keep them. from a large property to a caravan.
they just fit in everywhere. 
they are also very smart and energetic, but being a small dog it dosnt take much to wear them out.[/quote]

i agree!...they are soo cute...as puppies and as adults!


----------



## Hetty (Apr 14, 2007)

Golden Retreivers are the best in my opinion. They're so cute! 

Here's my Henry and his friend Summer


----------



## RubyBlue (Apr 14, 2007)

Guys who are saying breeding for money is wrong i agree with you if it is done in a bad way like if you have them all stuffed into small cages and not feeding,grooming or exercising them properly but we live on a farm and these dogs would be so well taken care of and loved so much that its not like that at all.
My mum already has a job but she wants to do something with animals that will earn a little extra cash even if it dosent earn her anything at all she'll still love doing it and having lovely little pups around the house


----------



## snake6p (Apr 14, 2007)

blue staffys $1500 a pup


----------



## bunnykin (Apr 14, 2007)

pugs are very loveable and caring and manageable and clever so easy to train . How old is she ? how active is she? why does she want a dog? indoor or out door?


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 14, 2007)

RubyBlue said:


> she'll still love doing it and having lovely little pups around the house


 
Lovely little pups that have to be cleaned out twice a day, and the noise and stink and the flies...

My Mum bred Airedales for years and still talks now about how it was a thankless grotty job that didn't make the money people thought it did. As kids we always had puppies to play with, so it was pretty cool. But I do remember the stench of the puppy pen. 



Why doesn't your Mother choose a breed of dog that SHE likes, and breed those. Better to be happy with the income earners, than to treat them only as kennel whelpers. She will after all, be spending 8 months of the year with the dogs just as companions.


----------



## bylo (Apr 14, 2007)

I would say get a Rhodesian ridge back for a pet .
keep away from breeding dogs for cash, we have them because we love them not for the money


----------



## Simple (Apr 14, 2007)

have to say Bull Mastiffs are our favs, here's a cute little pic of our baby boy (all 70kg of him) Jaxx


----------



## Hetty (Apr 14, 2007)

Simple said:


> have to say Bull Mastiffs are our favs, here's a cute little pic of our baby boy (all 70kg of him) Jaxx




So cute! I want one


----------



## Simple (Apr 14, 2007)

thenothing said:


> So cute! I want one




Thanks, we think so too. He is soooooo loved and spoilt. You can;t really see it but he has a tear running down just under his eye in that shot. It was very artistic. IMO they are the greatest dogs in the world, but you have to love big slobbery smelly dogs, and allow them inside touching you or they cry!


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 14, 2007)

We are lucky to own and breed Aussie Bulldog's.
Great looks and great personalities. 

This is not a recognized breed yet with the ACC but with a* lot* of *time* and *money* going *into* the breed we are hoping one day they will be.


----------



## elapid68 (Apr 14, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Here are just a few links of a few dogs that need homes after irresponsible owners don't look after their pets and allow backyard breeding to occur.
> *Animals are not money making machines.*
> There are so many animals that are put down every day because people think it's a great idea to make a buck or two without actually caring for the well being of their pets and their offspring.
> http://home.iprimus.com.au/meganmm/
> ...




Kudos to you Tatelina. 

This quick backyard dog breeding (also know as puppy farming) is frowned apon by the Canine community. We have been in the dog business (Breeding, Showing and Grooming) for some 24 years and have seen many people try and make a fast dollar. These people usually don't last long.
If people want to make a quick buck from dogs may I suggest they put some money on the dishlickers down at the track.


----------



## kabuto (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey morelia matt nice pics of the moderators hehehhehaha!!!!


----------



## bunnykin (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah if you cant find the right dog on one of those you dont want a dog mate


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 14, 2007)

Minie Foxi.. But don't like a 10 year old girl get ahold of one:


----------



## Hetty (Apr 14, 2007)

Simple said:


> Thanks, we think so too. He is soooooo loved and spoilt. You can;t really see it but he has a tear running down just under his eye in that shot. It was very artistic. IMO they are the greatest dogs in the world, but you have to love big slobbery smelly dogs, and allow them inside touching you or they cry!



Same with Golden Retrivers  <3 big dogs


----------



## bredli84 (Apr 14, 2007)

hey, we have had many dogs over the years, some mongrels, german sheppard, labrador, doberman, fox terrier, poodle, golden retriever, chihuahua etc.
the best would be the lab, sheppard and fox terrier.
the sheppard was prob the smartest, most reliable and sensible but was big and smelly.
the lab was also a bit smelly but very friendly. the fox terrier (my fav) had loads of personality, was very active but not very kind to local herp populations


----------



## learning snake man (Apr 15, 2007)

*Number old people love lap dogs, for freinds it saves lonnyness more people liveing by their selfs number2 people are now liveing closer and don,t have places for big dog small yards small dogs number 3 every one love them kid,s young women guy,s trying to pick up chics with small cute dog,s. And old people. So small fuffy maltese half breeds you don,t even need papers and you can flog them off for 400$ with papers 600$+ where would we be with out our dogs i love them like all pet,s you have to keep them for life and love them and look after them untill death do we part. Cheers every one*


----------



## GraftonChic (Apr 15, 2007)

After breeding show dogs for over 20 years. If you seriously think you will make money then you need to think again. There is food,vaccinations,microchips,registration papers, initial purchase of the dogs. Vet bills if anything goes wrong during /after whelping. Dog Breeding like reptile breeding should only be done to better the breed and not to make money. On saying this we had a waiting list for our puppies, as we took the time to go to the shows and won Best Of Breed at the Sydney Royal 10 out of 11 times. Dog breeding is a lot of hard work.


----------



## chic parma (Apr 15, 2007)

Golden retreiver and shizu puppies are the best, so cute, and we have
a shizu puppy, you have to get one.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 15, 2007)

i dont no how to spell it but there fluffy an white an have the cutest personalities its like beesion freash hehe breed them

[It's Bichon Frise - Mods]


----------



## Grunta (Apr 15, 2007)

Pure Staffies Rule. They are the best dogs in the world. Had 2 for 14 years and another 2 yrs now we got after our first 2 passed on. Raised 2 kids with the first 2 and now our 6 and 9 yr olds best friend is Zaine the staffy. Just my opinion anyway. Anything should be pure as far as I'm concerned, especially Bull terrier varieties.


----------



## dragozz (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree, you should not breed for the reasons that you are. Just leave it for responsible breeders that don't do it for the money. It's a lot of work and a lot of problems arise if you don't know what your doing. 

It's easy to let dogs mate but they need to be properly prepared, have the right diet, you have to be there to watch over them, be prepared to take action if there are any complications (which could cost you a fortune). 

Also you have to wait and give the bitch a break as they are not mass pup producers. To do it properly, it requires a lot of money, you will make it back, but only to break even, if that.

If you want to breed properly, pick a breed that YOU like, go talk to some registered breeders and do it the right way. BUT if you're doing it for the money don't do it at all.


----------



## ALLANA (Apr 15, 2007)

RubyBlue said:


> Guys who are saying breeding for money is wrong i agree with you if it is done in a bad way like if you have them all stuffed into small cages and not feeding,grooming or exercising them properly but we live on a farm and these dogs would be so well taken care of and loved so much that its not like that at all.
> My mum already has a job but she wants to do something with animals that will earn a little extra cash even if it dosent earn her anything at all she'll still love doing it and having lovely little pups around the house


 
Wanting to make extra money isn't wrong (we all need it these days) but breeding dogs for extra money really will not happen. In my books there are three types of dog breeders 1st the one's that do it for the money, it never works in the end because you may get one or two good runs and walk away with some money in your pocket but then you may get two, three or four bad runs after that, that will quickly chew up any earnings you previously made. Like someone else said these people don't last long because after a few bad runs, they give or sell there dogs off because it didn't work out. 2nd is the serious dog breeders, people who are breeding for health, quality and all round better quality dog, these people breed because they love that perticular breed of dog and want to do everything possible to make it's overall appearance and health better, any money made is just a extra bonus but from experience the main figure sounds nice but when you start taking everything into consideration it's not a lot. and then last but not least you have the type of people who are irrasponsible dog breeders, the one's who just have any old bitser dogs or even worse two dogs from the same litter m/f that don't get them desexed or don't prevent there bitches from getting pregnant and just breed any old type of dog with numerous future problems (which of course ends up the buyers problem). If you's are serious about wanting to breed dogs and are doing it more for the love of dogs then for the money then there are many breeds to choose from and I wish you the best of luck. But if u want to breed pure bred dogs remember you will have to get into a society who will have strict regulations and rules, then outlay money to purchase your dogs (going off health, looks weither they will match as a mating pair) then outlay for needles/ wormer/ flea treatment and of course food and that's just the basics. Then when mating times comes you will spend coutless days locking your bitch up keeping her from getting to any other male than the one u want her with (which means lots of mess and time and patience) then there's a whole week with nothing but hassles trying to get these two hopeless dogs to breed as pure breds are not always easy (not like a kelping getting in through the fence lol), then 58 - 63 days later if all goes well you have a bitch digging everything trying to find a spot to have her pups (which won't be were u want) and coutless nights of not sleeping thinking she's coming into labour (as u need to be there for her if you want a sucessful rate of your pups surviving). Then the big time comes and you have these puppies being born (hopefully your there for it) which can go on for a few hours of not leaving the room, helping them with all the mucky stuff (and I promise it isn't fun), the smell the blood just picture it. Then hopefully if all has gone well you should have a few pups (hopefully lost none or had any problems in the process that require a expensive vet to come out in the middle of the night). U then are left with a mother dog that most times more than not specially if there first litter hasn't got a clue what she's doing, is laying on pups, not feeding like she should and god only knows what else (mind u by now your so tired u just want to drop). And then you will have to make sure these pups have supervised feedings (sometimes bottle feed) every 3 hrs without delay, you can't go anywere (or not for very long) and your cleaning up mess every couple of hours which is not a pretty site or smell and you will have more flies than you ever new exsisted. Then comes wormers etc. Then you got to wean your pups (if nothing has gone wrong by now) and then comes the expense of food, time getting them to eat and drink, more wormer needles etc, puppies that are barking, into everything, don't want to be were u think they should etc etc. And then finally after 7 - 12 weeks after you've paid for and got all there papers, needles, wormers and food you can then think of selling them to there new homes (and that's not were the fun stops) you'll have poeple that have problems, people that don't pay what they should or want a refund for god only knows what reason. Sorry for the long post and I'm not trying to deter you but this is what happens with breeding dogs, expecially pure breds (I know from plenty of experience and I only just done it three months ago so it's very clear :lol: ). If you honestly think u can easily handle this, and can afford all the outlays then by all means give it a go (but I'm honestly not exadurating (mind spelling). And like mentioned earlier this is a good run so just picture a bad and your mum will find it very hard to work at the same time as pups (it won't happen) expecially if you want all to survive. Hope this helps in making your decision. I currently also breed australian bulldogs, our kennel is bribie island bulldogs and they are a great breed of dog but if you decide you want to breed something like these guys than you must be dedicated to breeding them for quality not money.


----------



## rockman (Apr 15, 2007)

Logan & Allana's Reptile Enclosures said:


> Wanting to make extra money isn't wrong (we all need it these days) but breeding dogs for extra money really will not happen. In my books there are three types of dog breeders 1st the one's that do it for the money, it never works in the end because you may get one or two good runs and walk away with some money in your pocket but then you may get two, three or four bad runs after that, that will quickly chew up any earnings you previously made. Like someone else said these people don't last long because after a few bad runs, they give or sell there dogs off because it didn't work out. 2nd is the serious dog breeders, people who are breeding for health, quality and all round better quality dog, these people breed because they love that perticular breed of dog and want to do everything possible to make it's overall appearance and health better, any money made is just a extra bonus but from experience the main figure sounds nice but when you start taking everything into consideration it's not a lot. and then last but not least you have the type of people who are irrasponsible dog breeders, the one's who just have any old bitser dogs or even worse two dogs from the same litter m/f that don't get them desexed or don't prevent there bitches from getting pregnant and just breed any old type of dog with numerous future problems (which of course ends up the buyers problem). If you's are serious about wanting to breed dogs and are doing it more for the love of dogs then for the money then there are many breeds to choose from and I wish you the best of luck. But if u want to breed pure bred dogs remember you will have to get into a society who will have strict regulations and rules, then outlay money to purchase your dogs (going off health, looks weither they will match as a mating pair) then outlay for needles/ wormer/ flea treatment and of course food and that's just the basics. Then when mating times comes you will spend coutless days locking your bitch up keeping her from getting to any other male than the one u want her with (which means lots of mess and time and patience) then there's a whole week with nothing but hassles trying to get these two hopeless dogs to breed as pure breds are not always easy (not like a kelping getting in through the fence lol), then 58 - 63 days later if all goes well you have a bitch digging everything trying to find a spot to have her pups (which won't be were u want) and coutless nights of not sleeping thinking she's coming into labour (as u need to be there for her if you want a sucessful rate of your pups surviving). Then the big time comes and you have these puppies being born (hopefully your there for it) which can go on for a few hours of not leaving the room, helping them with all the mucky stuff (and I promise it isn't fun), the smell the blood just picture it. Then hopefully if all has gone well you should have a few pups (hopefully lost none or had any problems in the process that require a expensive vet to come out in the middle of the night). U then are left with a mother dog that most times more than not specially if there first litter hasn't got a clue what she's doing, is laying on pups, not feeding like she should and god only knows what else (mind u by now your so tired u just want to drop). And then you will have to make sure these pups have supervised feedings (sometimes bottle feed) every 3 hrs without delay, you can't go anywere (or not for very long) and your cleaning up mess every couple of hours which is not a pretty site or smell and you will have more flies than you ever new exsisted. Then comes wormers etc. Then you got to wean your pups (if nothing has gone wrong by now) and then comes the expense of food, time getting them to eat and drink, more wormer needles etc, puppies that are barking, into everything, don't want to be were u think they should etc etc. And then finally after 7 - 12 weeks after you've paid for and got all there papers, needles, wormers and food you can then think of selling them to there new homes (and that's not were the fun stops) you'll have poeple that have problems, people that don't pay what they should or want a refund for god only knows what reason. Sorry for the long post and I'm not trying to deter you but this is what happens with breeding dogs, expecially pure breds (I know from plenty of experience and I only just done it three months ago so it's very clear :lol: ). If you honestly think u can easily handle this, and can afford all the outlays then by all means give it a go (but I'm honestly not exadurating (mind spelling). And like mentioned earlier this is a good run so just picture a bad and your mum will find it very hard to work at the same time as pups (it won't happen) expecially if you want all to survive. Hope this helps in making your decision. I currently also breed australian bulldogs, our kennel is bribie island bulldogs and they are a great breed of dog but if you decide you want to breed something like these guys than you must be dedicated to breeding them for quality not money.



Why don't you tell how you really feel , after i go and make myself a cup of tea and a handful of panadol . 
Please try and put some ( just a couple ) of spaces between your sentences , some old people on here .. LOL


----------



## Ricko (Apr 15, 2007)

grafton chic what dogs did you get bob or whatever 10times out of 11 withat the royal?

We have 2 show american staff's that are great dogs but as alot of people have said they cost money and alot of it. hope she reconsiders and just gets a breed to suit her and keeps it as a pet.


----------



## swampie (Apr 15, 2007)

Spot on Alana, i have been keeping and breeding Bull Terriers for 15-16 years and i'm still poor, especially after today. My 9 month old bitch swallowed something she shouldn't have and it caused an obstruction in her small intestine, so i had to take her in for an emergency operation to have it removed. It has ended up costing me just under $4000 for her treatment, i contemplated putting her down but just couldn't do it.


----------



## RevDaniel (Apr 15, 2007)

I love all sorts of dogs as i am a real animals person but would have to say my favorite dog right now is my german shepherd called Sabath. The is nearly pure black but that has nothing to do with the band Black sabbath.


----------



## ALLANA (Apr 15, 2007)

rockman said:


> Why don't you tell how you really feel , after i go and make myself a cup of tea and a handful of panadol .
> Please try and put some ( just a couple ) of spaces between your sentences , some old people on here .. LOL


 
All appologies people for the long post, was more worried about trying to get the true facts out there rather than grammar checking. If it was that hard to read then by all means don't read it. QUOTE: some old people on here lol, what exactly is that suppose to mean?


----------



## liasis (Apr 15, 2007)

timber shepards they are a cross between timber wolf and german shepard they are bred for security dogs they are very good and easily trained


----------



## diamond_girl (Apr 16, 2007)

I think if your mum really wants to do something with dogs , coz im guessing she just wants to do it coz she loves dogs not for the money , why not start like a dog rescue thing there are so many mistreated or stray dogs out there that need a little bit of love or someone to help find a new home im guessing if she wanted to breed she would have a little bit of space so i think helping to home ownerless dogs is a better option rather than creating more dogs to be left homeless or mistreated i know i would rather buy a dog that *needed* a home they are usually the ones that turn out with better personalitys


----------

